# Fall turkey



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

How many of you only go out after fall turkey's? I always buy a tag but just so I have it while I'm deer hunting. My wife only turkey hunts. We usually go to camp together and I go sit in a stand and she goes after turkeys on her own. She killed 2 great long beards this spring and is pretty excited about headed back out this fall.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Never have in the fall, hear its harder in the fall plus its the same time as deer and duck seasons so I wait till the spring for turkey.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I buy a tag every year in the fall for one. I have seen them every year but last year was the first time that I had one come in close enough to shoot and I was able to harvest my first turkey a nice Tom. I don't specifically hunt for them though. Took that one from the deer stand. I am hoping to get another one this year. It was delicious! Never have hunted for them in the spring yet.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought my tag this am. Headed to Camp on Friday. Good luck to all hope to get one of those delishious birds this weekend!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

I enjoy fall turkey hunting! Its different but hen can still be very vocal and fun to call in. I usually go for a hen in the fall...leave the gobblers for spring!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

well like I said my wife just turkey hunts and today she killed her 1st fall turkey. She hunted 2 days in the spring, killed 2 long beards, and the 1st day of fall season. 100% kill ratio! Not too bad.


----------



## cbranig161 (Jul 25, 2014)

I should've bought a turkey tag had 2 fat long beards come within 25 yards of my tree at killbuck Marsh.


----------

